# Beer Cigars and Brats



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Beer, Cigars, and Brats Aug. 14th....


20 Brewers
12 Cigar manufactures

Farmhouse Galleries in Unicoi, TN

..... to celebrate the expansion of Libation Station in Johnson City, TN with the introduction of "The Cigar Lounge Ligero"

Tickets $30

See Libation Station in Johnson City TN on Facebook


----------

